# Check your Bank statements if you bank with HSBC



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

I just discovered that HSBC charged me 2 'Financial fees' on my credit card. When I contacted them, they said that my monthly repayment was late. How can this be, when all my monthly repayments are automatically debited by the Bank? So I asked them to stop lying, and tell me again, why I was charged financial fees. Apparently it was a system error because the monthly debit date was on a public holiday. Interesting thing is, if I hadn't noticed the fees, then they would have gotten away with it !!! So, check your credit card statements carefully !!


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not the first time HSBC does something in error and make customers go on a goose chase to rectify said error. 
Also highly recommend people sign up for SMS alerts that tell you each time there's been a bank or card transaction (debit or credit)-because believe it or not, but despite the layers of 'security' HSBC subjects customers to, fraud still happens, and the bank won't necessarily be on your side.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

omar92 said:


> Not the first time HSBC does something in error and make customers go on a goose chase to rectify said error.
> Also highly recommend people sign up for SMS alerts that tell you each time there's been a bank or card transaction (debit or credit)-because believe it or not, but despite the layers of 'security' HSBC subjects customers to, fraud still happens, and the bank won't necessarily be on your side.


Very true.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

After reading this yesterday I had a quick look at my account. The credit card side if things was fine as I clear it every month but the current account had one strange withdrawal. 
The money I'd taken out of a cashpoint earlier on the 9th was showing as going out on the 10th but at that point it was still about 7pm on the 9th, I thought I'd lost a day.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> After reading this yesterday I had a quick look at my account. The credit card side if things was fine as I clear it every month but the current account had one strange withdrawal.
> The money I'd taken out of a cashpoint earlier on the 9th was showing as going out on the 10th but at that point it was still about 7pm on the 9th, I thought I'd lost a day.


You'd better return the interest you gained for that 1 day.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

These people bagging HSBC.
I wonder if you work for the competition.

IMO HSBC is the best bank by a country mile


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Highly doubt any of them work for competition. Not going to post my personal opinion here because you'd think I work for their competition too, enough said


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Unfortunately saying HSBC is the best bank in the UAE is a bit like betting on the best three legged horse to win the Grand National!
Banks here seem to all be a bit ****, it's just the depth that varies.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hsbc*

I posted the original comment. I didn't bag HSBC, just pointed out the facts. Hopefully, others will check their statements, and identify any dubious fees.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Its the quality of staff that all banks here have.

HSBC is a fantastic bank. They are my principal bankers in Oz.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Its the quality of staff that all banks here have.
> 
> HSBC is a fantastic bank. They are my principal bankers in Oz.


HSBC may still be good for some customers with simple ATM only transactions; as long you do not face errors. I still bank HSBC, but it was not like it was before; it has lost its status and image of quality. They made a few very bad errors with my account, and it took ages for them to get it resolved; mainly because of my pressure it finally did.

HSBC was good 10-15 years ago. From my point of view, its quality has declined and customer service went down with more than one level. Its even hard today to find a human on the phone that can do something if you have a problem! 

I think the legal complexity on how this bank is set up in the UAE, and loosing many its quality staff is causing a bump on effect to the customer... as a customer I really feel its complexity and lack of knowledge when I deal and speak with bank staff... Sad!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

HSBC here is not the same bank as HSBC overseas - it has different owners here and it shows.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> HSBC here is not the same bank as HSBC overseas - it has different owners here and it shows.


That's certainly news to me.

I thought all HSBC branches in the UK and overseas are part of the HSBC public listed company


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

They are all part of the same group but the way companies work outside of the freezone means they have to be part of a 'local partnership' which goes someway to explaining the differences between countries. I used to bank with them in the UK but stopped after they 'lost' money that had been paid into one of their automated telling machines and took 3 months to admit fault.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I've had this issue before with HSBCrap a few years ago and they were acting like they had no idea what I was fuming about. Once I mentioned going down to their head office to have a word with whoever is in charge followed by filing a complaint with the central bank, the issue was magically resolved. Cheeky b******rs!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder why all you HSBC knockers don't just switch to another bank.


----------

